# 24 volt battery charging



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Calling all DC pros...
I'm going to make the big jump form 12 to 24 volt on the TM, yes, I said jump for me. Let's just say I'm not real comfortable working with electricity, either AC or DC but with that said... I understand how to cable the 2 batteries together to get to the 24 volts but my question is on recharging them.
Is there any way to recharge them when I get back home other than shelling out the $$$'s and buying a 2-bank charger?
I already have a single bank charger on the boat now and was thinking maybe I could just pull out the portable charger from the garage and hook it up to the 2nd battery while the existing charger on the boat recharges the original battery???
Would I have to uncable the 2 from each other every time or would the 2 seperate chargers not damage the 2 batteries while charging if left hooked up in the 24volt arrangement? 
Hope that makes sense. I'm trying to save a couple of bucks and at the same time to not be penny wise but pound foolish... thanx ahead of time for your responses.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I would think that since you are using 2 seperate chargers on 2 seperate batteries you should unhook the connecting cable between the 2 batteries. 
If you had an onboard charger you could just plug it in.


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 2 bank onboard charger for my 24v setup and one of my inline fuses finally gave out so one of my batteries wasn't charging.....I didn't have a spare fuse so I hooked up my portable charger to the side with the blown fuse and also plugged in my onboard charger....both batteries charged perfectly....I thought about disconnecting the wire linking the batteries together but since both chargers are "smart" chargers and won't overload I just trusted the chargers and it worked for me. Don't know if it's the right move or not....but everything is ok.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

As long as the circuit is open ( motor not running) it is still only two 12v batteries. There is no need to remove wires.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

No-Net said:


> As long as the circuit is open ( motor not running) it is still only two 12v batteries. There is no need to remove wires.


Thank you very much. I'm going to go ahead and switch it up to 24volt and use my on-board for battery#1 and my portable for battery #2. I can see my Christmas gift this year being a 3-bank charger to get the starter battery also. Thanx for your help gentlemen.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have three batteries on my boat. Two for the 24V TM and one for starting and electronics. The two bank charger connects to the starting battery and to ONE of the batteries on the 24V system. It came this way from the previous owner and it works fine. I inquired about it online and to some knowledgeable friends when I first got it and was assured that as long as both of the batteries on the TM are good they will both charge up. I'm most of the way through two seasons now and all is well.

I actually have a 3 bank charger which I may install in the off season but the third bank will go to a battery dedicated to the electronics, leaving the starting battery just for starting.

MC


----------

